# Pretty RARE Metal and Slag Glass Train Depot-Trying to find out about



## botsey (Mar 23, 2013)

I stopped by a yard sale yesterday and this old man had a bunch of amazing old antiques etc including OLD BIG lionel trains with big brass wheels he also had this Train Depot that must be one of the first ever made its made of metal and the roof of it which comes off is made of beveled glass sections on top and slag glass ends also has 2 brass lights underneath the top have any of you guys ever seen one of these? i searched the internet for a while and didnt find anything like it he is going to call me this week and we are going to get together and he is also going to sell me the train collection thanks bob 561-573-4710 if anyone wants pics you can email me at [email protected] and i can send them to you


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

botsey said:


> I stopped by a yard sale yesterday and this old man had a bunch of amazing old antiques etc including OLD BIG lionel trains with big brass wheels he also had this Train Depot that must be one of the first ever made its made of metal and the roof of it which comes off is made of beveled glass sections on top and slag glass ends also has 2 brass lights underneath the top have any of you guys ever seen one of these? i searched the internet for a while and didnt find anything like it he is going to call me this week and we are going to get together and he is also going to sell me the train collection thanks bob 561-573-4710 if anyone wants pics you can email me at [email protected] and i can send them to you



Email sent, I will take a look. My email starts with big ed.

Does the depot look like something that would be mass produced? Maybe someone hand made it? if your getting a good deal I would say buy it it has to be old. 
Included the number on the locomotive if there is any, and a ruler next to it would help. Top, sides, & bottom pictures would be nice too, but I guess you took pictures while you were looking at it and don't have but what you took.
Do you have any knowledge at all about model trains?

You can't get PM's here until you have a few posts, but I think you can post pictures here. 
Send them to me lets see what you have.
I will post them you will get more help that way.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, That picture looks too big to post here.
That being said the base looks to be original but the top looks to be made up by someone.
What are the dimensions of it?

What about the engine do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I will try posting one picture, if it is too big I will come back and delete as it screws up the thread.
Edit,
Yes it screws up the thread size and makes people scroll back and forth to view it. I will let it sit for a while.

Edit, remove the picture.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have seen pictures of this tunnel before.
I think it is from the 1920's possibly pre 1920's.

I will do the same with this picture.
It is too bad the pictures are so big.

Edit, remove the picture.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is your tunnel, ( the little man is worth some bucks. )












This is the Lionel prewar No. 120L Metal Tunnel that Lionel made for O Gauge and Standard Gauge in the 1920s. The "L" stands for lighted.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

WOW.....A hit and run. :dunno:
Your welcome.


----------



## botsey (Mar 23, 2013)

*Old antique Slag and Beveled Glass Train Depot*

Hey guys...i just posted the depot and old tunnel on ebay...seller id is lakeandbeach561 thanks


----------



## botsey (Mar 23, 2013)

*Lionel Prewar No. 120L Metal Tunnel-VERY RARE with EXTREMELY RARE MAN!!!*

Dear Big Ed...thank you SO MUCH for giving me insight about the tunnel....I cant wait to get the trains this week...you should see them....I think they are extremely rare and he had all of them professionally restored back in the 70's....do you have any clue about the Train Depot???? I think it is amazing....and can you give me an idea on the value of the tunnel and the man? thanks so much Big Ed


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

botsey said:


> Dear Big Ed...thank you SO MUCH for giving me insight about the tunnel....I cant wait to get the trains this week...you should see them....I think they are extremely rare and he had all of them professionally restored back in the 70's....do you have any clue about the Train Depot???? I think it is amazing....and can you give me an idea on the value of the tunnel and the man? thanks so much Big Ed


That is all Ed needs, your very welcome. 

The station depot I think is from before 1920's and the roof is hand made I am almost sure of that. Nicely done I will add, different.
The depot platform looks almost like a #155 Lionel that was made in the 20's.

But the roof is different and the upright beams are different too. I like yours better then the #155.
The base looks different also that is why I am saying pre 1920's.
Does your base have an electric hookup anywhere?

Google Lionel #155.
I can't find anything the resembles the one you have, with those upright beams.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Like I said the little tin man might bring a good buck too.
Believe it or not I have seen some of those go for over 50 bucks.
but that all depends on who is bidding, I have a few of tin & cast people, but I stole mine. I would have never bid that much on them.

Is he made of a light tin or more like a heavy cast piece?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

botsey said:


> Dear Big Ed...thank you SO MUCH for giving me insight about the tunnel....I cant wait to get the trains this week...you should see them....I think they are extremely rare and he had all of them professionally restored back in the 70's....do you have any clue about the Train Depot???? I think it is amazing....and can you give me an idea on the value of the tunnel and the man? thanks so much Big Ed


Just add the links, but I guess it should be in the for sale elsewhere forum.
But for this thread people will be able to see pictures of what you were asking about without the oversize pictures.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/EXTREMELY-RARE-ANTIQUE-TRAIN-DEPOT-STATION-METAL-AND-SLAG-BEVELED-GLASS-/321095549290?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4ac2c9416a



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Prewar-No120L-lighted-Metal-Tunnel-VERY-RARE-with-EXTREMELY-RARE-MAN-/321095565379?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4ac2c98043


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

One tunnel sold for over $100 bucks but it was like new, I think you have yours priced OK, I guess, I would never give that much but that is me.

Yours is not like new too.

The little man?
Start it at 99 cents and see what happens, I would bet it goes up but you might not know till the end. What do you have to loose?
People that collect them do pay a good buck for them.

Is it cast or tin?? 

Got to go got things to do wasted to much time already.

Show us the trains, you can list them here in the for sale forum if you want, we do have some tin men here.
But you must state a starting price you can add or Best offer.
It will save you the e bay fees.
If you want.
Will be back later.

Also when you get over 10 posts, I think it is, you can get PM's. Till then you can't.
I think you can post pictures though.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

IMHO, the platform looks like someone custom made the top using an old chandelier for the glass and channels. I've not seen one pre-made with such intricate detail work let alone a glass top. Interesting piece to say the least.

Carl


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I would be interested to see these trains... Maybe they are Standard Gauge?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The station is very nice, hope you get a good price and it goes to a good home!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here is a 119 tunnel description. Post 17 and more


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Here is a 119 tunnel description. Post 17 and more



I guess I will never know about his metal man or the base of the depot? hwell:

T does your tunnel have the river and bridge and house on it?
Is it lighted somehow? 
I guess the house lights up? 
Maybe the inside of the tunnel does?

I never knew some of those old tunnels lit up.


----------

